# PT 24/7 jams/misfire



## Ric (Feb 6, 2011)

hey all,
I just got a PT 24/7 took it out for the first time today, and *everyother* round would either jam or not eject properly, I was firing Remington 9mm luger 115 gr. rounds, any thoughts or ideas what would cause so many misfires/jams ??

On the way home, I stopped at pro bass shop (where I bought it) he told me to try another brand of ammo, and a higher grain.

whats your thoughts ? 
any help would be appricated


----------



## j4l (Mar 3, 2011)

1) ammo
2) break-in period 
3) make sure the rounds are seated properly in the mag


----------

